# CHEAP Carbon clincher



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

whats the best deal out there? under $700 is this doable? Carbon rims from asia sold on the bay worth the money?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.bikesoul.com/


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Why would you want cheap carbon anything? That just sounds like a big hospital bill to me. Sean at Soul Bikes make great stuff, but none of his carbon clinchers are really close to the OPs under $700 budget. Neuvation gets you closer to about $900 all in. So not a huge savings over Sean's stuff. That seems to be rock bottom for the pre-built stuff.

You think you can piece it together for less? You can try, but it will likely be pretty close.


----------



## Money D (Mar 9, 2002)

I got my flashpoint fp60s used for $525 shipped and am happy with them. Keep an eye out for used deals, but ask lots of questions about condition/history/etc.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

check out planet-x


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

or Boydsbikes...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

What does Boyd charge?

Reynolds Assault can be had for around 1k.

I'm thinking about a set of 50mm carbon clinchers. There are several manufacturers that have them for around 1k new.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Right now 50mm carbon clinchers can be had from boyds for $850 + 15% off!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

twiggy said:


> Right now 50mm carbon clinchers can be had from boyds for $850 + 15% off!


EDIT nevermind found the site


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no carbon clincher on the market that is worth buying at that price range. You can look at a few different aspects when buying carbon rims. Firstly there is cost. If you lower the cost other important factors such as strength, manufacturing processes, or durability all go out the window. It is worth the extra bit of money to buy a product that will last. But if you are restricted to this price range, it sounds like a high end aluminum rim may be in store for your next purchase.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

zen is right...
are you guys talking about full carbon clinchers or just aluminum rims w/ carbon fairings? flashpoint are not technically "carbon clinchers"...they have aluminum rims.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

twiggy said:


> Right now 50mm carbon clinchers can be had from boyds for $850 + 15% off!


where do i go to c this wheels?


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Zen Cyclery said:


> There is no carbon clincher on the market that is worth buying at that price range. You can look at a few different aspects when buying carbon rims. Firstly there is cost. If you lower the cost other important factors such as strength, manufacturing processes, or durability all go out the window. It is worth the extra bit of money to buy a product that will last. But if you are restricted to this price range, it sounds like a high end aluminum rim may be in store for your next purchase.


I have a set of fulcrum zero and love them looking for some carbon tubular.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

That Boyd front hub looks just like the Soul hub,

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=21

Not a bad deal...it'd be better if the carbon was UD...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

mitong said:


> where do i go to c this wheels?


Try http://www.boydbikes.com/wheels.html


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

AvantDale said:


> That Boyd front hub looks just like the Soul hub,
> 
> http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=21
> 
> Not a bad deal...it'd be better if the carbon was UD...


Thats a good point.... Hmmm and on the Soul site it says that they own their own tooling and the design for making their hubs...? Hmmm


----------



## robncircus (Oct 28, 2009)

I have cheap carbon wheels. I am not happy with them. Build quality was poor and the wheels have developed a bulges near the valve stems. This is not normal. Also, the brake tracks are not at the top of the rim making it a royal PITA to switch wheels. 

Don't go cheap IMO. The cheapest I'd consider is Williams at $999 and that's just because I have some of his other wheels and they have been good.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Zen Cyclery said:


> There is no carbon clincher on the market that is worth buying at that price range. You can look at a few different aspects when buying carbon rims. Firstly there is cost. If you lower the cost other important factors such as strength, manufacturing processes, or durability all go out the window. It is worth the extra bit of money to buy a product that will last. But if you are restricted to this price range, it sounds like a high end aluminum rim may be in store for your next purchase.


Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 for the pair front $279+ rear $320 per their website?


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

robncircus said:


> I have cheap carbon wheels. I am not happy with them. Build quality was poor and the wheels have developed a bulges near the valve stems. This is not normal. Also, the brake tracks are not at the top of the rim making it a royal PITA to switch wheels.
> 
> Don't go cheap IMO. The cheapest I'd consider is Williams at $999 and that's just because I have some of his other wheels and they have been good.


Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 for the pair front $279+ rear $320 per their website?


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 my target price 

50mm from boyd $775+15%off $658

Token T50 $940 ebay ceramic bearings

For those of you whom used/have this wheelset feedback needed. 
Thanks


----------



## robncircus (Oct 28, 2009)

mitong said:


> Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 for the pair front $279+ rear $320 per their website?


They have a good reputation. Never seen them in person though. They are a tad portly too if that matters


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mitong said:


> Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 my target price
> 
> 50mm from boyd $775+15%off $658
> 
> ...


The Boyd discount is only on Carbon CLINCHERS. Not their tubbies. You are starting to compare apples to oranges.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> The Boyd discount is only on Carbon CLINCHERS. Not their tubbies. You are starting to compare apples to oranges.


Apple to Oranges?? Thats why im asking for feedback Have you tried or you familiar with any of these wheelsets?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I have over 5000 miles on my Neuvation Carbon clinchers and they're still doing great, they're very tough wheels.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mitong said:


> Apple to Oranges?? Thats why im asking for feedback Have you tried or you familiar with any of these wheelsets?


I was merely commenting on the fact that you were now apparently including tubulars in your search criteria and that there are marked differences between clinchers and tubulars both from a rider and owner/maintainer perspective. 

Maybe you need to give us more information. What are you going to be using the wheels for? How much do you weigh? What is your riding style? What are the top 3 priorities you hope to achieve with these wheels?


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> I was merely commenting on the fact that you were now apparently including tubulars in your search criteria and that there are marked differences between clinchers and tubulars both from a rider and owner/maintainer perspective.
> 
> Maybe you need to give us more information. What are you going to be using the wheels for? How much do you weigh? What is your riding style? What are the top 3 priorities you hope to achieve with these wheels?


Looking for something light and fast. Im around 160lbs but will go down to 155-150 is my goal. Using this for fast short rides 25-30miles at around 25-28+mph. Need to keep up with the peloton on our night weekly rides and use it for some long rides. Im more a distance guy i like 60+miles ride with 5500+ft climbing thats our normal sat ride with my buddies. Thats why i dont to spend to much on them but get something good.
Bike setup:
Tarmac SL3, Red grupo, Fulcrum zero racing wheelset. size 52


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

Planet-X USA has 50mm carbon tubulars for $499.

I have a set on the way for my GF to try, will post back when she's raced on them a bit


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Token C58*



mitong said:


> Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 my target price
> 50mm from boyd $775+15%off $658
> Token T50 $940 ebay ceramic bearings
> For those of you whom used/have this wheelset feedback needed.
> Thanks


I own 3 sets of Token wheels (all upgraded with Sapim CX-Ray spokes) and have nothing bad to say about them. 2 sets for cyclocross (T50's) and 1 as my daily wheels on my road bike (C58's). The hubs looks the same as the Boydbikes hubs although the T58's I have have a diffeent hub (an upgrade from Token.

Michael


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Token C58*



mitong said:


> Neuvation C50 Carbon Tubular are $599 my target price
> 50mm from boyd $775+15%off $658
> Token T50 $940 ebay ceramic bearings
> For those of you whom used/have this wheelset feedback needed.
> Thanks


I own 3 sets of Token wheels (all upgraded with Sapim CX-Ray spokes) and have nothing bad to say about them. 2 sets for cyclocross (T50's) and 1 as my daily wheels on my road bike (C58's). The hubs looks the same as the Boydbikes hubs although the T58's I have have a diffeent hub (an upgrade from Token.

Michael


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mitong said:


> Looking for something light and fast. Im around 160lbs but will go down to 155-150 is my goal. Using this for fast short rides 25-30miles at around 25-28+mph. Need to keep up with the peloton on our night weekly rides and use it for some long rides. Im more a distance guy i like 60+miles ride with 5500+ft climbing thats our normal sat ride with my buddies. Thats why i dont to spend to much on them but get something good.
> Bike setup:
> Tarmac SL3, Red grupo, Fulcrum zero racing wheelset. size 52


In my personal opinion, you want two sets of wheels. Something deeper for the shorter faster rides and something lighterweight for the longer steeper rides. 

Cheap carbon won't necessarily give you any weight advantage. Often times the cheap stuff is on the heavier side, since it doesn't use the latest and greatest technology. The old saying, "Cheap, Light, Durable, pick Two" I think holds water. 

I'd stick to your idea of clinchers unless you intend to race on them. Gluing and such would likely be too much of a pain. Tubulars would likely get you to a lighter weight, but the upkeep and such will be more expensive.

I guess your Fulcrums might cover the light "climbing" type wheel at about 1450 grams. So you are covered there. 

For the deep dish, I'd personally go Neuvation, since he seems to have outstanding customer service. I have no experience with any of these guys, but everything seems to point towards John being a stand-up guy and his prices are competitive with the Boyd stuff with the 15% discount.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> I guess your Fulcrums might cover the light "climbing" type wheel at about 1450 grams. So you are covered there.


Just to add on here - check your weights if that matters because sometimed deep wheels are lighter than your regular wheels.

I have been using Mavic Ksy's SL's (granted - these are not "Light" wheels) as my everyday wheels, but wanted a deeper carbon clincher wheel. My Token C58's weigh 1469 grams for the set which is almost 100 grams lighter than my Mavic K's......so now I use the Tokens as my everyday wheels and save the Mavics for winter riding.

Michael


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to wonder though about these ebay rims because their specs match many of the "cheaper" (ie Neuvation, etc.) options out there. Actually seem identical to me. A pair of 50mm carbon tubulars from ebay at 440g doesn't seem all that bad. And for those of us that build our own, build quality is on us. It just seems odd that so many people are using identical rim specs, and everyone is trashing the ebay rims simply because they are on ebay (which match everyone elses rim specs).


----------



## Rajdog (Dec 9, 2009)

*Number ONE Rule of thumb....*

Rules for buying ANYTHING... actually make that "RULE" (there's only ONE).

1. When you buy QUALITY, you ONLY "Cry" once. then you are free to go out and ride knowing you have quality beneath your arce.

PS. atleast that's what I have been telling my wife... & my wallet too.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*rims*



88 rex said:


> I have to wonder though about these ebay rims because their specs match many of the "cheaper" (ie Neuvation, etc.) options out there. Actually seem identical to me. A pair of 50mm carbon tubulars from ebay at 440g doesn't seem all that bad. And for those of us that build our own, build quality is on us. It just seems odd that so many people are using identical rim specs, and everyone is trashing the ebay rims simply because they are on ebay (which match everyone elses rim specs).


For those wheel builders that manufacture their own rims.......they are completely different rims - Zipp, Edge Composites, Reynolds (does Reynolds manufacture their own or use an Asian source??)...etc. For everyone else that is selling rims/wheels, they source out their design or use an already designed rim manufactured somewhere in Asia....Token, Nuevation, Boyds....and this list could go on forever.....and the rims are all pretty much the same, these could be some of the rims you see selling on ebay. Granted there could be knock off of the knock offs...

Michael


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

KMan said:


> For those wheel builders that manufacture their own rims.......they are completely different rims - Zipp, Edge Composites, Reynolds (does Reynolds manufacture their own or use an Asian source??)...etc. For everyone else that is selling rims/wheels, they source out their design or use an already designed rim manufactured somewhere in Asia....Token, Nuevation, Boyds....and this list could go on forever.....and the rims are all pretty much the same, these could be some of the rims you see selling on ebay. Granted there could be knock off of the knock offs...
> 
> Michael



I understand the highend stuff.....edge, zipp, etc. are different, but I don't see how someone on Neuvations can talk badly about these rims when they are potentially identical rims. 

The Zipp, edge, etc. are all lighter than these rims and have their own unique qualities. All these other rims seem to be "50mm carbon tubular 420-440g 20h/24h." Very suspect, and potentially makes the ebay rims a good deal for those who want to make their own. It's a risk that I might have to take  just to see what the quality is truly like.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I've got a friend in the business that just got some tubular and clincher carbons for this season from someone with USA pro team connections. They are around 50-something mm. He said his source said the rims are from the same factory that does Reynolds --- made by Gigantex factory, and were in fact unlabeled Reynolds rims. I'm only relaying what he told me.

That said, his build for the tubulars with xrays (unknown hub) was 1175gr and his build for the carbon clinchers was 1350. I saw them in person and the fit and finish of the whole setup is amazing (i.e the look of the rim, the clearcoat, braking surface, etc). I could grab some pics when I see him @ the next race.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

there's got to be an element of pride here. especially for the people that can afford to pay the $$$ for the name brand wheelset; they're going to discount anything that could imply that brand x is the same rim sold for a fraction of what they paid for it because it was made out of the same factory. I'd be pissed too if i paid in excess of 2k for a set of wheels and then find out my buddy bought the exact same thing without the label for a lot less.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I love carbon tubulars as much as the next guy, but for keeping up on group rides? Nah, get stronger.


----------



## gk02 (Apr 29, 2006)

steve_e_f said:


> I've got a friend in the business that just got some tubular and clincher carbons for this season from someone with USA pro team connections. They are around 50-something mm. He said his source said the rims are from the same factory that does Reynolds --- made by Gigantex factory, and were in fact unlabeled Reynolds rims. I'm only relaying what he told me.
> 
> not a reputable source. None of that is true.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

gk02 said:


> not a reputable source. None of that is true.


And your source?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

gk02 said:


> steve_e_f said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a friend in the business that just got some tubular and clincher carbons for this season from someone with USA pro team connections. They are around 50-something mm. He said his source said the rims are from the same factory that does Reynolds --- made by Gigantex factory, and were in fact unlabeled Reynolds rims. I'm only relaying what he told me.
> ...


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I love carbon tubulars as much as the next guy, but for keeping up on group rides? Nah, get stronger.


haha, +1. wheels won't magically make you keep up.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

roseyscot said:


> haha, +1. wheels won't magically make you keep up.


For racing every MPH helps, especially shooting off the front....... group rides are another story.


----------



## gk02 (Apr 29, 2006)

steve_e_f said:


> gk02 said:
> 
> 
> > its probably not true on some or all of the points, but have seen the wheels, they are very nice, once I take some pics someone can compare and let me know if they are or aren't the same as the Reynolds wheels. I'm defintiely not making any of it up, but I can't prove whether or not what my friend was told first hand.
> ...


----------



## morkm (Nov 12, 2002)

I've been following this thread as I'm in the market for a deep carbon clincher, too.

Seems that more and more low end all carbon clinchers are hitting the market. Boyd's look very interesting.

It seems to me that, much like off-brand full carbon frames are becoming cheaply available, wheels/rims would be the next logical market.

Not having the "latest/greatest" carbon will equal a much cheaper, slightly heavier wheel. Seems like a fair trade to me. I've read about all the issues with the big name wheels, so would seem to me that these newer wheels/rims hitting the market should be just as good for a whole lot less money and a little bit more weight.

If you own any of these wheels, please keep the reviews coming!

mike


----------

